# HLA Snowwing For Sale Rochester NY



## GW_ (Dec 31, 2016)

Used HLA SNOWWING 4200 Series 10-16
-Comes with undercarriage (currently set up for John Deere 5083)
-I do have the springs put back on, they not in the photos
-Everything worked last time it was used
-No longer need this equipment
-Located in Rochester NY
-$2500

CL AD -https://post.craigslist.org/manage/7218094144?action=display&go=display

Make an offer
can call 704-981-0493 for any questions or interest


----------

